# Not bad for having had puppies 3 weeks ago!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Blowing off some steam in the yard, and working on reward placement and position.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Can't watch. Won't even show up when I use the app on my phone.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmm..maybe this link might work? I tried to embed it before.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htn8L5799DI


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She has stayed in very nice condition. I'll bet she was super happy to be "working" again vs. being mom. LOL Vala was that way too. Time to go back to work mom.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

lhczth said:


> She has stayed in very nice condition. I'll bet she was super happy to be "working" again vs. being mom. LOL Vala was that way too. Time to go back to work mom.


Lol, She was out of her mind! Playing with reward placement because she was literally climbing helpers bodies for a little while before puppies  So this was with no stimulation or loading on the helpers part yet. I'm anticipating a wild show once we add some of that back in, haha.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Knowing Carma, can't say I'm surprised really.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

GatorDog said:


> Blowing off some steam in the yard, and working on reward placement and position.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htn8L5799DI


Is this a guarding exercise?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Saphire said:


> GatorDog said:
> 
> 
> > Blowing off some steam in the yard, and working on reward placement and position.
> ...


Yes, hold and bark.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Plz keep in mind I am new and inexperienced with this, but should the dog stop guarding to chase a pillow or reward? 
I guess what I'm asking is, can a thrown pillow move a guarding dog from the blind?
The norm to release or signal end of exercise?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Saphire said:


> Plz keep in mind I am new and inexperienced with this, but should the dog stop guarding to chase a pillow or reward?
> I guess what I'm asking is, can a thrown pillow move a guarding dog from the blind?
> The norm to release or signal end of exercise?


It is if you train it that way :wink: It's about reward placement rather than feeding the sleeve from the left term every single time. Sleeve, pillow, tug...reward objects to the dog. Placement in this case keeps the most consistent position for this dog. She'll obviously never leave the blind in trial and still is offered sleeve bites, which she happily obliges.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

She also won't just leave for the pillow unless she hears the marker. So if the worry is that the dog will leave just because something is thrown, the training was done wrong. I can also tell you that even with a thrown pillow, if I attack the dog, she will definitely go for the bite on the sleeve.

When training is done clearly and correctly, the dog does exactly what is expected.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I guess I was thinking it would be the handler that releases the dog but like I said, I've not done this training yet.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Carma looks fantastic. Way to go new mama.


----------

